#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  economische situatie

## Niko Hylkema

Ik lees er niet veel over,maar hoe is het nu (april 2010) met de verhuurfrequentie van de grote sets bij verhuurbedrijven?

Ik weet dat er in 2009 vele tonnen kostende sets van topkwaliteit in de magazijnen staan te verstoffen.

Ook zijn er enkele grote spelers in de markt nodgedwongen tot opheffing /liquidatie en /of inkrimping moesten overgaan..

Zou het in 2010 beter gaan of moeten we denken aan meerdere jaren en komt de ,,oude,, situatie nooit meer terug?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Meerdere jaren . De industrie heeft er zelf een beetje de hand in gehad . Bij de bedrijven die de grote congres centra in amerika als huis leverancier van equipment voor zien werden op een gegeven moment alleen de personeels kosten + 5 a 10 % van de eigenlijke verhuur waarde berekent (dit gebeurde in amerika hier in europa weet ik het niet maar zal niet veel beter zijn geweest) . Soms waren de prijzen nogal hoog maar om in tijden van crisis zulke kortingen te berekenen is niet slim daar als de crisis aan het weg ebben is je niet op eens kunt verwachten dat alle opdracht gevers weer het volle pond gaan betalen dus gaat het nog wel even duren voor dat er verandering in de situatie komt .

----------


## rinus bakker

> a) Ik lees er niet veel over,maar hoe is het nu (april 2010) met de verhuurfrequentie van de grote sets bij verhuurbedrijven?
> 
> b) Ik weet dat er in 2009 vele tonnen kostende sets van topkwaliteit in de magazijnen staan te verstoffen.
> 
> c) Ook zijn er enkele grote spelers in de markt nodgedwongen tot  opheffing /liquidatie en /of inkrimping moesten overgaan..
> 
> d) Zou het in 2010 beter gaan of moeten we denken aan meerdere jaren en komt de ,,oude,, situatie nooit meer terug?



a) Wat denk je zelf? 
[en zouden ze dat allemaal aan de grote klok hangen?...]
b) Zoals de lasrobots, water en lasersnijmachines, zetbanken, CNCdraai enz.
c) Zoals bij veel auto- en andere fabrieken, de bouw of de transportsector.
d) Nee. En misschien is dat ook beter? 
Lees de Russische econoom Kondratieff. 
Het kapitalisme is k*t. Maar alle andere systemen zijn nog k*tter.
De boeren kennen een soortgelijk fenomeen: de 'varkenscyclus'.
Bij ons zullen we dat maar de 'fadercyclus' gaan noemen. 
Gouden bergen of hemelgroeiende bomen ... ze bestaan allemaal niet.
En alleen de banken, speculanten (en Grieken) komen weg met 'stelen uit de toekomst'.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik durf zelfs te beweren dat we een nog ergere crisis krijgen dan we tot nu toe gehad hebben. Dus die tonnen kostende sets zullen nog wel even stof blijven happen.
Dit beweer ik op basis van mijn kennis van de Elliott wave theorie die ik toepas bij mijn beleggingen.
Mogelijk is de weg neerwaarts alweer begonnen, in een week tijd is de AEX bijna 40 punten in elkaar gezakt onder druk van de slechte financiële situatie in Griekenland, geruchten uit Spanje, Portugal en Ierland.
Zou ook niet meer dan logisch zijn, als je kijkt wat er nu, sinds het begin van de crisis, wezenlijk veranderd is. De economie wordt op dit moment op de been gehouden door de extreem lage euribor rente, die zorgt ervoor dat banken, over onze rug, weer winst maken. Stijgt die rente dan klapt de hele boel in elkaar.

----------


## showband

Het gekke is dat wegens de potentieel in elkaar zakkende eurokoers en te verwachten devaluatie je NU dus "buiten de eu geproduceerde zooi" moet gaan kopen en je geld niet vast moet houden op banken.... :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het gekke is dat wegens de potentieel in elkaar zakkende eurokoers en te verwachten devaluatie je NU dus "buiten de eu geproduceerde zooi" moet gaan kopen en je geld niet vast moet houden op banken....



Tsja, maar waarom zou je buiten de EU geproduceerde zooi kopen als je het hier aan de straatstenen niet kwijt kunt?
Als iedereen op zijn geld gaat zitten kun je weinig anders doen dan ook op je geld gaan zitten.
En wanneer iedereen op zijn geld gaat zitten kun je wachten op een economische crisis.

----------


## rinus bakker

Als je het geld niet hebt kun je er ook niet op gaan zitten.
Dat geld is op allerlei fronten weggetrokken door diverse vormen van speculanten -
en die hebben al die tijd in hotels kamers gehuurd voor 30.000 Pleuro's per "conferentie-weekend" en huurden hookers voor $ 2000 /uur, kregen bonussen van ettelijke miljoenen per jaar.
Eerst werd aan de particulieren het schulden maken aangepraat,
toen aan de bedrijven,
daarna begonnen de banken zelf,
en die hebben ze nu aan de landen (overheden) overgedaan.
Dus Jan L*l had eerst alleen zijn eigen gemaakte schulden,
en krijgt daar nu dat nog eens bij via de overheid.
Over welk geld heb je het wat men niet wil uitgeven?
De casino-banken-gok-bonus-cultuur is eigenlijk amper afgestraft.
Als je al individuele gokker teveel schulden maakt, ben je een sul en zwaar de l*l.
Maar doe je het als groepje bij de bank - dan ben je een hele stoere knul? 

Alle economen hebben in hun opleiding maar één ding gemist.
Psychologie (en massa-psychologie): dat mensen vaak net schapen zijn en 
ook zeker dat ze goed in staat zijn om fouten te maken 
(=beslissingen te nemen waar ze later spijt van hebben).
Was/Is meneer Elliot econoom of psycholoog?
Dat we nu nu weer in een Kondratieff-dal zitten zal Elliot dan ook wel hebben meegewogen.
Het begint bij hebzucht, die vervolgens kan leiden tot uit de hand lopende speculatie 
en daarna overgaat in (ongecontroleerd - ? dus 'gelegaliseerd') bedrog. 
= zie de Goldman-Sachs affaire. 
De vorige duurde van 1929 tot pakweg 1935 en werd min of meer opgeheven doordat er een in een aantal landen oorlogseconomieeen werden opgestart...
De VS (die meer aan defensie uitgeven dan de rest van de wereld bij elkaar) maken zich nu zorgen over de verhoging van deze budgetten in China, Rusland enz. 
Ongebreidelde hebzucht kan ook vanuit landen komen.
En dan zijn we weer bij de (dier-)psychologie aangeland:
Bij de factor macht: wie is de dominante aap? De aap met de grootste? 
Wie is in staat om alle anderen voor _zijn_ karretje te spannen, 
maar ze te laten geloven dat het ook hun karretje is?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je het geld niet hebt kun je er ook niet op gaan zitten. Helemaal mee eens.
> Dat geld is op allerlei fronten weggetrokken door diverse vormen van speculanten -
> en die hebben al die tijd in hotels kamers gehuurd voor 30.000 Pleuro's per "conferentie-weekend" en huurden hookers voor $ 2000 /uur, kregen bonussen van ettelijke miljoenen per jaar. Reken maar dat ze daar nog steeds vrolijk mee doorgaan.
> Eerst werd aan de particulieren het schulden maken aangepraat,
> toen aan de bedrijven,
> daarna begonnen de banken zelf,
> en die hebben ze nu aan de landen (overheden) overgedaan.
> Dus Jan L*l had eerst alleen zijn eigen gemaakte schulden,
> en krijgt daar nu dat nog eens bij via de overheid.
> ...



Ik lijk misschien een zwartkijker maar bedenk maar eens wat er sinds het uitbreken van de crisis wezenlijk is veranderd....
In feite is er niets veranderd, de schulden die toch niet meer afbetaald zouden worden zijn doodleuk afgeschreven. Dat afschrijven heeft tot gevolg dat er bij de banken weer meer leningen uitgezet kunnen worden.
Die leningen is geld voor nodig, dat geld kan voor bijna niks bij de ECB geleend worden om vervolgens voor een stevige rente uitgezet te worden.
En ziedaar: De banken maken ineens weer winst. :Big Grin: 
Moet je eens kijken hoe makkelijk het is winst te maken wanneer je inkoop gratis is......

----------


## rinus bakker

"Moet je eens kijken hoe makkelijk het is winst te maken wanneer je inkoop gratis is......" 
Dus gaan we nu allemaal een bank beginnen?

Die geld gaan lenen aan de 'echte economie' ... 
die geen afzet heeft 
omdat het meeste geld door die bank-gokkers verdwenen is?

Geef junks gratis dope en ze blijven eeuwig junk.
Geef casino-bankiers gratis geld en ze blijven eeuwig bonus-junk?
En wie moet dat dan allemaal gaan betalen?

Ik denk dat we dit verder beter kunnen bespreken op het nog op te richten 
'J&H professionele economie' forum. 
Want we zijn allemaal professionele mensen die met hun zuur-of zoetverdiende centen midden in deze economie zitten. LOL

----------


## Niko Hylkema

Veel economische kennis hier aanwezig..!

Dus concluderend zijn we bezig met ons vak als passie en niet voor het geld en is het een ,,way of life,,
Anders waren we wel bankiers geworden .

De economie zoals we die kenden is een utopie ,want wordt op de been gehouden door de staat.


En de  zelfstandige ondernemer krijgt geen kapitaal injectie en daarmee mag de gewone man wederom het gelag betalen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Wel toevallig dat we het er hier over hebben terwijl we net (voorlopig) aan de ineenstorting van het monetaire stelsel ontsnapt zijn.
Wat er nu gebeurd beangstigd mij dus echt, niemand durft eraan te denken wat er gebeurd wanneer dit plan niet blijkt te werken.
Niemand vraagt zich af hoe de landen die hun lasten nu al niet op kunnen hoesten de rente over die 720 miljard :EEK!:  moeten gaan betalen.
Niemand weet, wanneer de noodlijdende economieën geld hebben gekregen, wat er nou precies moet veranderen.
Niemand weet wat er gebeurd wanneer de ECB obligaties op gaat kopen (en daarmee de graaicultuur van banken in stand houdt).
Ik denk dus dat het niet meer dan uitstel van executie is, ik weet ook niet wat er gaat gebeuren maar wel dat we het ergste nog lang niet achter de rug hebben.

----------


## tha_dj

Ja juist, halveren de huizen prijzen, lonen, kaartjes voor evenementen, enz......want alles blijkt een gigantische luchtbel te wezen en de babyboom generatie heeft lekker goed geboert met een huis die ruim 300% is gestegen, gigantische loon stijgingen, enz.....

Maar goed...merk zelf in de markt dat veel grote sets nog zeer geregeld de deur uit gaan, maar wel de betere merken, en niet het onbekendere !

Ook valt mij op dat er VEEL oud hout ( grote sets ) op Marktplaats worden aangeboden door de beunhaas onder andere.

Dus de markt doet eigenlijk goed zijn werk, en de rottere appels, beunhaas worden gepasseerd omdat de gerenomeerdere bedrijven gunstiger qua prijs in de markt werken en de klant dus NU liever voor een goed bedrijf kiest i.p.v de beunhaas omdat grotere bedrijven ook minder selectief zijn want werk is werk, en bij genoeg werk werden aan de mindere klussen toch altijd NEE verkocht.

Dat is wel een beetje mijn bevinding hier in de omgeving van amsterdam  :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

@MusicXtra: Moet ik je helaas in bijtreden. Zeker ook het ongebreideld bijdrukken van Dollars in de VS is iets wat niet over het hoofd te zien valt en waar we vroeg of laat allemaal een slag terug van zullen krijgen. Laat ons hopen dat onze politici in de EU nooit zo wanhopig worden dat ze dit doen want anders vrees ik een wereldwijde ineenstorting van het monetaire stelsel en krijgen we hier Afrikaanse toestanden: als mensen hun leefwereld echt instort merk je heel snel dat hetgeen wij "beschaving" noemen een heel dun laagje is waaronder nog altijd dierlijke oertrekjes zitten die ons gedrag bepalen.
Uitstel van executie vind ik wat ver gaan, rampverzachting vind ik beter.

----------


## MusicXtra

> @MusicXtra: Moet ik je helaas in bijtreden. Zeker ook het ongebreideld bijdrukken van Dollars in de VS is iets wat niet over het hoofd te zien valt en waar we vroeg of laat allemaal een slag terug van zullen krijgen. Laat ons hopen dat onze politici in de EU nooit zo wanhopig worden dat ze dit doen want anders vrees ik een wereldwijde ineenstorting van het monetaire stelsel en krijgen we hier Afrikaanse toestanden: als mensen hun leefwereld echt instort merk je heel snel dat hetgeen wij "beschaving" noemen een heel dun laagje is waaronder nog altijd dierlijke oertrekjes zitten die ons gedrag bepalen.
> Uitstel van executie vind ik wat ver gaan, rampverzachting vind ik beter.



Als je het nieuws gevolgd hebt dan weet je dat er afgelopen weekeind groen licht is gegeven tot het ongelimiteerd drukken van Euro's........
Een junk help je niet van zijn probleem af door hem een nieuw shot te geven....

----------


## laserguy

Ok, alles aanwezig voor een rampscenario dus...

----------


## rinus bakker

> En de zelfstandige ondernemer krijgt geen kapitaal injectie en daarmee mag de gewone man wederom het gelag betalen?



De gewone ondernemer dus ook.
Want zolang je geen bankier/speculant bent, 
ben je in de ogen van de politici niet interessant genoeg.
Prutsers houden nu eenmaal het meest van andere prutsers.
Verzinnen van regels voor de 'burgerij' is de hobby van de regentenclubs. 
Maar het afschaffen ervan voor de bank+verzeker-maffia's was haast een roeping.

----------


## Rolandino

Ik ben ook bang dat er nog een klap komt dit jaar. ik schat zo rond juli dit jaar.

Als het door blijft gaan komt de gulden terug en dat lijkt mij een goed idee. Alleen moeten ze wel alles terugdraaien dus wat n u 2 euro kost weer 2 gulden maken en je inkomen wordt dan weer verdubbeld.

De fout die ze gemaakt hebben is de EURO die overgang was te groot.

Ik bedoel je verdiende in de gulden tijd 2000 gulden netto dat werd meet de euro 850,00 euro

Had je toen voor 600 gulden lasten werd met de Euro 700 euro dus de verhouding klopt niet.

Lasten worden hoger dan je inkomen. dus wordt het moeilijk om rond te komen.

Daarbij maakt de staat teveel geld op aan andere landen terwijl we het zelf nodig hebben. Waarom al die miljarden weggeven die je vaak niet terug krijgt.

nu heeft de staat tekort en moeten wij nog eens extra betalen om dat tekort bij te vullen alleen vergeten ze de vraag WAARVAN nee wij moeten het gewoon betalen

Maar goed we doen er niets tegen het gebeurt gewoon en we kunnen weinig eraan doen.

we lopen allemaal te zeuren maar we doen er niets aan elk jaar staan we op  koninginnedag met de vlaggetjes in de hand leve de koningin te roepen en we stemmen elk jaar weer op de PVDA en CDA 

Op zich moet ik zeggen dat ik weinig gemis van inkomen heb in de verhuur klanten  huren op een andere manier niet meer in een keeer groot maar meer kleinere klussen die meer opleveren qua transport enz.

of ik reed 3x per week naar de klant of nu 7x per week.

klanten kopen ook meer ipv huren is op langer termijn duurder dat huren. 

Dat is aan een kant investeren van de klant ( niet goed voor de verhuur wel voor de verkoop )

----------


## laserguy

> Als het door blijft gaan komt de gulden terug en dat lijkt mij een goed idee. Alleen moeten ze wel alles terugdraaien dus wat n u 2 euro kost weer 2 gulden maken en je inkomen wordt dan weer verdubbeld.



Dit is een economische onmogelijkheid: de levensduurte is sinds de invoering van de Euro gestegen, net als zonder de invoering van de Euro. Of koop jij nog een groot brood aan 20 Frank, 1 Gulden?





> Had je toen voor 600 gulden lasten werd met de Euro 700 euro dus de verhouding klopt niet.



Wat heb jij gezopen vanavond? De lasten zijn plots niet meer dan verdubbeld met de invoering van de Euro hoor!





> Daarbij maakt de staat teveel geld op aan andere landen terwijl we het zelf nodig hebben. Waarom al die miljarden weggeven die je vaak niet terug krijgt.



Politiek incorrecte uitspraak, helaas waar. Troost je... je kunt ook nog altijd een staatsstructuur als België hebben waar je 100 ministeries (dus minister met complete aanhang, gebouwen, bureaus, personeel, wagenpark, ...) moet onderhouden en waar ze destijds gebouwen hebben verkocht om ze nu terug te huren (WAAANZIN!!!)





> we lopen allemaal te zeuren maar we doen er niets aan elk jaar staan we op koninginnedag met de vlaggetjes in de hand leve de koningin te roepen en we stemmen elk jaar weer op de PVDA en CDA



Yep...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ben ook bang dat er nog een klap komt dit jaar. ik schat zo rond juli dit jaar.
> 
> Als het door blijft gaan komt de gulden terug en dat lijkt mij een goed idee. Alleen moeten ze wel alles terugdraaien dus wat n u 2 euro kost weer 2 gulden maken en je inkomen wordt dan weer verdubbeld.
> 
> De fout die ze gemaakt hebben is de EURO die overgang was te groot.
> 
> Ik bedoel je verdiende in de gulden tijd 2000 gulden netto dat werd meet de euro 850,00 euro
> 
> Had je toen voor 600 gulden lasten werd met de Euro 700 euro dus de verhouding klopt niet.
> ...



Geloof dat dit weer een klok/klepel verhaal is maar wel heel erg knap dat jij kunt voorspellen wanneer 'de klap' ongeveer komen gaat. :Wink:

----------


## Rolandino

Dat ik "weet" wanneer de klap zou kunnen komen is heel logisch :

Vorig jaar na de grote vakantie ( bouwvak ) is er ook een klap geweest doordat iedereen van vakantie terugkwam en merkten dat het geld echt op was.

 Nu krijg je dat weer zeker omdat nu minder te besteden is.

De consument ( werkende mens ) heeft steeds minder te verteren. ongeveer 80% van het verdiende loon gaat op aan vaste lasten die iedere x hoger worden. 

op dit moment geven de consumenten te weinig geld uit in de markt dit om de extra kosten te dekken waarin men verkeert.

Consument heeft  nog wel geld maar houdt het in de knip en geven het geld bewuster uit ( kijk naar jezelf ) maar juist door dat bewuster uitgeven van geld gaat de econi mie omlaag.

Als ik naar deze branche kijk of bij mij zelf zijn er klanten die dingen kopen ipv huren ( verhuur liever 10x een dj set dan dat ik de klant er een verkoop ) 


40% van de werkende jonge gezinnen hebben hun huis te koop omdat ze het niet meer kunnen opbrengen banken geven geen hypotheken meer uit dus de huizenmarkt zakt ook in elkaar. Ze gooien de huizenmarkt omlaag in de hoop dat de banken makkelijker een lening verstrekken. Helaas werken de banken niet mee ze blijven het geld in bonussen en onnodige kosten drukken om hun eigen beter te maken.

Zo ook bij verzekeringen bla bla noem maar op.

Altijd wel weer een regeltje om jouw schade niet uit te keren. terwijl wel jouw premie omhoog gaat.

ziekefonds wordt steeds duurder maar je moet steeds meer bijbetalen als je naar de dokter gaat of ziek bent en medicijnen nodig hebt.

steeds meer ziektes worden chronisch bepaald zodat ze niet onder de dekking vallen.

Heb je medicijnen dan heb je goedkope troep wat niet goed is of  niet helpt de echte medicijnen mogen niet geleverd worden.

Paracetamol bij de huisarts of apotheek kosten een vermogen terwijl bij de drogisterij dezelfde liggen voor een heel stuk voordeliger.

Huisartsen schrijven bij medicatie 80% paracetamol op die niet eens wordt vergoed !

Als je een ziekte krijgt of hebt wordt er gewoon gezegd dat je er mee  moet leren leven lange wachtrijen in ziekenhuizen terwijl je bij de buurlanden binnen 1 maand wordt geholpen maar de verzekering niet betaald  omdat het niet in hun pakket zit. 

Allemaal omdat er in ons landje een grote teringzooi is met een veelste dure bureaucratie die te lang duurt teveel onnodig geld kost maar wij gewoon moeten mee betalen.

Het enigste wat ze kunnen in Nederland is iedereen buiten dit land bergen geld te geven en de alachtone medemens "alles" geven ( bedoel ik niet discriminerend ) terwijl er nederlandse gezinnen ( meer als je denkt ) financiele problemen hebben door de verhogingen van de lasten. Deze mensen  moeten maar naar hun familie gaan om rond te kunnen komen. 

Ons belastinggeld wordt verkeerd gebruikt.

Het belastinggeld wat wij betalen is voor het economisch belang van ons eigen land en volk. Helaas gaat het grootste deel naar buitenland en naar doelen waar het geld verduisterd wordt.

al 100 jaar wordt er eten verstuurd naar afrika en geld gepompt voor waterputten na 100 jaar is er nog niets verandert. er is nog steeds honger en geen water.

Belastinggeld wordt te vaak in een bodemloze put gegooid.

Wij moeten ook werken voor ons geld en alle kosten van ons salaris betalen. Er is voor ons geen potje beschikbaar bij onze werkgever die alle lasten elke maand voor ons betaald buiten het salaris wat wordt gestort.

De regering geeft te makkelijk geld weg aan doelen en andere dingen want het is niet hun eigen geld en komen ze tekort laten ze gewone werkende toch wat meer belasting betalen en hun inkomen niet verhogen 

ik ben van mening dat als ons landje niet in  de EU was gestapt het veel beter geweest zou zijn.

Het hele EU gebeuren is een grote flop het enige wat de EU doet is geld pompen in de  armere landen zodat daar de macht gekregen kan worden.

----------


## showband

kan dit niet naar de lounge?

als ik de ingezonden brieven van de telegraaf wil lezen, doe ik het wel bij de bron.  :Wink: 

we zitten nog maar een post van opmerkingen af "dat het allemaal door die [insert nationaliteit]-ers komt".  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Euhh, sorry hoor Rolandino maar jouw kijk op de economie is 3e klas lagere school niveau .....

----------


## Q-av

> Euhh, sorry hoor Rolandino maar jouw kijk op de economie is 3e klas lagere school niveau .....



Het enge is dat het merendeel van de bevolking zo denkt.

Wat veel mensen vergeten is dat ook in het gulden tijdperk niet alles zo rooskleurig was.
Daarbij raak je nou eenmaal gewend aan luxe, maar er zijn nu eenmaal goede tijden en slechte tijden.

In de jaren 80/90 was er ineens de mode dat vrouwen zelf kleding maakten met van die papieren burda mallen. Je denkt toch zeker niet echt dat dat was omdat het stoer of hip was.

Ben het ermee eens dat geld verkeerd besteed word, en dat er heel veel bureaucraten-ambtenaren een gekke belevingswereld hebben. 
Maar die mensen hebben wij toch ook echt zelf gekozen.

----------


## AJB

Net als in andere topics komt Mistr. Rolandino met nogal onsamenhangende en vooral zeer slecht onderbouwde epistels vol onzin. Het geeft niet als je geen economie in je pakket had, maar houd dat gewoon lekker je kaken op elkaar (en je vingers van het toetsenbord).

Ik heb wel een tip als je serieus wilt weten hoe geldstromen worden beheerst: "Als de dollar valt" van Willem Middelkoop. Dan krijg je een beetje inzicht in het geheel.

Laten we hier verder niet te lang op doorgaan: het raakt kant noch wal...

----------


## Rolandino

> Het enge is dat het merendeel van de bevolking zo denkt.
> 
> Wat veel mensen vergeten is dat ook in het gulden tijdperk niet alles zo rooskleurig was.
> Daarbij raak je nou eenmaal gewend aan luxe, maar er zijn nu eenmaal goede tijden en slechte tijden.
> 
> In de jaren 80/90 was er ineens de mode dat vrouwen zelf kleding maakten met van die papieren burda mallen. Je denkt toch zeker niet echt dat dat was omdat het stoer of hip was.
> 
> Ben het ermee eens dat geld verkeerd besteed word, en dat er heel veel bureaucraten-ambtenaren een gekke belevingswereld hebben. 
> Maar die mensen hebben wij toch ook echt zelf gekozen.



Dat is tenminste een realistisch antwoord. Dat het merendeel van de bevolking zo denkt is dat het de realiteit is.

Merendeel van de bevolking raakt alles kwijt op deze manier waarvoor ze 40 jaar gewerkt hebben. onze kinderen van onze generatie hebben nog minder te besteden als wij.

Mss ben ik de enige hier op het forum die zich durf te uiten wat voor de ander onzin is.

Als jullie het allemaal zo goed weten wat doen jullie dan hier ?

Ik ben gewoon van mening dat als het zo doorgaat we allemaal naar de klote gaan onze kinderen niet meer kunnen helpen en onze kleinkinderen een zwaar leven gaan krijgen.

Het is Nederland de omgekeerde wereld. Hoe harder je werkt hoe meer je moet betalen en hoe minder je doet hoe meer je krijgt.

Op dit moment werkt het grootste deel van de bevolking om hun lasten te kunnen blijven betalen en minder geld kunnen uitgeven in hun prive leven er blijft voor de werkende mens steeds minder over om te besteden in hun vrije tijd.

Mensen met uitkeringen rijden vaak de duurste auto's ( met respect voor de gezinnen in de uitkering met 150 euro in de maand om van te leven ) 

mensen die 60 uur in de week werken moeten hun dubbeltje 3x omdraaien om rond te komen.

Het systeem in Nederland is gewoon krom.

Noem maar een voorbeeld :

Iemand in de uitkering beurt 1100 euro inclusief aanvulling van huursubsidie en ontheffing van gemeente belasting

Een persoon van dezelfde leeftijd met een 40uur kontrakt buurt netto 1400 euro en krijgt geen huur subsidie en moet gewoon alles betalen.

Dus men staat in feite voor 300 euro per maand 160 uur te werken.

Komt neer op 1,87 per uur.

Wie wilt daar voor werken ? 

Kun je beter thuis blijven !

----------


## laserguy

Ok, het is er niet makkelijker op geworden. Maar wat houd je tegen om te verhuizen naar betere landen?

----------


## mhsounds

Omdat het moeilijk is om daar in dezelfde sector aan werk te komen  :Cool: 
Dat is wat mij tegenhoud in ieder geval...

----------


## som

Een aantal van de huidige problemen onder de mensen komt inderdaad na invoering van de euro,
Niet dat de euro fout was ofzo maar de meesten kregen sindsdien wel een leefpatroon wat eigenlijk boven hun waarde lag.
Veel mensen gaven structueel net iets teveel uit aan leuke dingen,
dit gesteund door renteloze en later betaal formules.

En das nu pijnlijk aan de oppervlakte gekomen :Embarrassment:  (en een halt toegeroepen)

Verder, tjah crises komt eens in de zoveel jaar voor,lullig voor degenen die net begonnen zijn of voor degenen die net op het kantje leven.
Stapje terug zal moeten gebeuren,en ach als ik de berichten mag geloven over het gewicht van 'de' nederlander kan dat ook wel...

----------


## MusicSupport

Ik voelde me ook geroepen om te reageren....

@ Roland

Ik; en anderen begrijpen je zorgen. Ze zijn terecht, legitiem en actueel maar jou betogen raken soms kant nog wal. Je reageert ook open en eerlijk maar je mist nuance en achtergrond info en blaast hoog van de toren; dat wil niet zeggen dat wij het beter weten. Wij brengen wel graag de nuances aan.

Je spiegelt situaties om je heen en in de maatschappij aan heel Nederland maar zo werkt het niet helemaal.

Ik werk 60 uur per week, krijg salaris van de baas en betaal netjes mijn belastingen, hypotheek, verzekeringen etc, etc. Wel samen met mijn vriendin die ook hard werkt. Maar we hoeven de dubbeltjes niet om te draaien. Ik denk dat dit voor zeker 60% van de Nederlandse mensen, gezinnen en families geldt.

Dan is er nog een groep die veel geld verdient en er ook zo naar leeft en dan zijn er de gevallen waar jij het over hebt.

Vergeet ook niet dat een groot deel van de babyboomers en de generatie daarna teert op een luxe overheidspensioen, opgebouwde overwaarde van huizen; mega economische groei en meer.

Mensen die uitkering trekken zie ik niet vaak in luxe auto's rijden. Mensen die vermoedelijk betrokken zijn bij criminele praktijken en zwartwerk (en misschien ook niet werken en een uitkering trekken) echter wel; die doppen hun boontjes wel.

Je hebt goede punten met betrekking tot de bureaucratie, werkweigeraars, ziektekostenverzekeraars en de farmacuetische branche, etc, etc. Maar je vergeet even hoe goed het eigenlijk in Nederland allemaal is. 
Wij zijn erg goed geworden in het vervloeken van wat er allemaal niet helemaal goed is in deze maatschappij. Veel luxeproblematiek; in andere landen zijn de sociale voorzieningen echt niet zo goed als in Nederland!

Als je meer over de macro-economische achtergrond wilt weten moet je echt het door AJB aangeraden boek gaan lezen van Willem Middelkoop; dan ontdek je dat het monetaire systeem echt ingewikkelder is dan dat wij weten.

Wanneer er een potentiele nieuwe crisis ontstaat kun jij echt niet weten, of ben jij de baas van de euro, de petrochemie, regeringen en machtsblokken? 
M.a.w.; de crisis is er vaak al voordat Jan met de pet het merkt. De terugval van werk in de bouwsector is slechts het vertraagde crisisgevolg van het opraken van de overvloedig door de overheid gesubsidieerde bouwprojecten en het feit dat consumenten en bedrijven bufferen omdat ze verstandiger met het geld omgaan en investeren. Ook in de autobranche zullen ze het merken nu de slooppremie op is...etc.

Wij mogen als bedrijf niet klagen over de opdrachten maar en is zeker in onze branche ook een terugloop geweest of gaande. Gelukkig blijven bedrijven feestjes houden en prestentaties geven, openen er nog steeds nieuwe gebouwen, trouwen er nog steeds mensen en zijn er nog steeds theaters met mooie shows en voorstellingen!

Met z'n allen lekker verstandig en maatschappelijk bewust werken en geen paniekvoetbal zorgt ervoor dat de door jou genoemde kinderen en kleinkinderen lekker kunnen opgroeien terwijl we aan verbetering van onze probleempuntjes werken!

[Doordrijfmomentje]
Owhjah; en even de Grieken achter hun vodden aanzitten (allemaal een 13e maand en met je 50e met pensioen; zijn ze gek geworden)
Owhjah2; en de banken even lekker een paar miljard van hun omzet laten inleveren als een soort van 'we saved your ass' belasting; gekoppeld aan een wet die het verbied deze gedorven omzet op de klant te verhalen!
[/....]

----------


## berolios

> [...]Owhjah2; en de banken even lekker een paar miljard van hun omzet laten inleveren als een soort van 'we saved your ass' belasting; gekoppeld aan een wet die het verbied deze gedorven omzet op de klant te verhalen!
> [/....]



Ik zou vóór stemmen  :Wink: ... het is een goeie... niet te handhaven... maar wel een goeie  :Wink: ...

Ach ja, ik zal niet teveel bijdragen, maar toch een gedachte ventileren... 

_financiele instellingen zijn ooit in het leven geroepen om het bedrijfsleven en de handel te ondersteunen (in dienst van de ondernemingen zeg maar)...

ergens is het de laatste eeuw gruwelijk misgegaan, want het is nu omgedraaid: het financiele stelsel maakt de dienst uit en ondernemingen lijken bijna uitsluitend nog maar in dienst van financiele instellingen (of andere aandeelhouders en externe kapitaalverstrekkers; vaak met grotendeels hetzelfde korte-termijn gedachtengoed) te moeten handelen om bestaansrecht te hebben..._

Wel mooi om te zien dat de bedijven die op basis van eigen geld en met een beleid gericht op continuiteit en lange termijn het beste uit de strijd lijken te komen... veel van die bedrijven zijn familie-ondernemingen...

Afijn, gezien de hebberige natuur van de mens is het financiele systeem niet in staat tot zelf-regulatie en daar zijn we in de vorm van deze crisis allemaal heel hard achter gekomen. ENige oplossing is een fundamentele verandering van de kapitaalmarkt en dat zie ik voorlopig nog niet gebeuren... getuige de huidige speculatie-stress betreffende onze geliefde EURO.


Mijn perceptie: er staat nog een hele grote spreekwoordelijke vulkaan op uitbarsten...

----------


## AJB

Er zijn twee hele grote problemen, waarvan wij met z'n allen de impact nog niet half kunnen inschatten:

1- De VS geeft de M3 (hoeveelheid geld in omloop) niet meer vrij en kan dan ook naar willekeur geld bijdrukken en "valse rijkdom" laten ontstaan
2- China is de grootste groei-economie, maar tegelijkertijd ook de grootste eigenaar van "vreemde dollars", waarmee ze niet alleen politiek maar ook financieel een grote macht in handen hebben. Als China morgen haal dollars gaat inleveren, gaan de VS per direct failliet.

Dit spelletje gaat verder dan een beetje crisis hier en daar. Nederlanders zijn ook gewoon zeikerds als het gaat om dit soort zaken. Uiteindelijk werd het hoog tijd dat de wereld wakker werd geschut en al die belachelijke bedrijfjes eens flink onderuit gingen. Verfrissend zou ik het persoonlijk graag noemen.

En nu maar weer naar bed...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Afijn, gezien de hebberige natuur van de mens is het financiele systeem niet in staat tot zelf-regulatie en daar zijn we in de vorm van deze crisis allemaal heel hard achter gekomen. ENige oplossing is een fundamentele verandering van de kapitaalmarkt en dat zie ik voorlopig nog niet gebeuren... getuige de huidige speculatie-stress betreffende onze geliefde EURO.
> 
> 
> Mijn perceptie: er staat nog een hele grote spreekwoordelijke vulkaan op uitbarsten...



Dat klopt helemaal, het huidige monetaire systeem is scheef gaan lopen toen de goudstandaard losgelaten werd, eigenlijk zelfs al toen banken een hefboom op eigen vermogen mochten toepassen maar dat terzijde.
Door het loslaten van die goudstandaard kon de geldhoeveelheid ongelimiteerd groeien, met één druk op de knop zijn er weer een paar miljard dollars of euro's gemaakt waarmee je dus ieder probleem als sneeuw voor de zon laat verdwijnen.
Daar kun je heel lang mee doorgaan maar het is net een piramide spel, het loopt een keer helemaal vast en dan is er dus geen houden meer aan.
Dat punt zijn we aan het naderen, die vulkaan gaat dus ook uitbarsten alleen is het de vraag wanneer dat gebeurd. De belangen zijn veel te groot om die vulkaan zomaar zijn gang te laten gaan, zeker omdat niemand weet wat de consequenties zijn en hoe het daarna verder moet.
Overheden zullen dus alles doen om om dit zo lang mogelijk te rekken, kijk maar naar het plan van 720 miljard :EEK!: .
Maar schuld oplossen door de schuld nog groter te maken is gelijk aan een alcoholist een fles drank geven, de drank-verslaving zal er niet van over gaan.
Het grootste probleem is dat eigenlijk niemand weet hoe we dit op moeten lossen maar iedere econoom weet dat er heel drastische veranderingen aan zitten te komen. Voorspellen wanneer de bom gaat barsten is onmogelijk, dat kan nog jaren duren maar zou ook heel snel kunnen gaan wanneer er ineens overal nieuwe lijken uit kasten komen vallen.

Klagen dat wij hier zo hard moeten werken voor ons geld is flauwekul, iedereen in Nederland heeft geld genoeg voor een mobieltje, TV, PC, een dak boven zijn hoofd en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. Onze levensstandaard is eigenlijk gewoon krankzinnig hoog en dat zijn we met z'n allen heel normaal gaan vinden en daar hebben we ook allemaal aan meegewerkt.
Die levensstandaard is bijvoorbeeld echt niet normaal in landen als China en Japan, daar heeft het grootste deel van de bevolking nauwelijks genoeg geld om te kunnen eten en werken ze ook heel erg hard.
Als je daar niet in staat bent om te werken ben je afhankelijk van je familie anders heb je gewoon niks, dat is hier gelukkig ondenkbaar.
Gevolg daarvan is dat een aantal mensen daar misbruik van weet te maken maar dat is geen reden om bijstandsuitkeringen dan maar helemaal af te schaffen.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Klagen dat wij hier zo hard moeten werken voor ons geld is flauwekul, iedereen in Nederland heeft geld genoeg voor een mobieltje, TV, PC, een dak boven zijn hoofd en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan. Onze levensstandaard is eigenlijk gewoon krankzinnig hoog en dat zijn we met z'n allen heel normaal gaan vinden en daar hebben we ook allemaal aan meegewerkt.
> Die levensstandaard is bijvoorbeeld echt niet normaal in landen als China en Japan, daar heeft het grootste deel van de bevolking nauwelijks genoeg geld om te kunnen eten en werken ze ook heel erg hard.
> Als je daar niet in staat bent om te werken ben je afhankelijk van je familie anders heb je gewoon niks, dat is hier gelukkig ondenkbaar.
> Gevolg daarvan is dat een aantal mensen daar misbruik van weet te maken maar dat is geen reden om bijstandsuitkeringen dan maar helemaal af te schaffen.



In relatie tot mijn vorige post sluit ik me hier bij aan!

----------


## Rolandino

dat er mensen zijn die misbruik maken van het systeem zijn er zeker. Jammere hiervan is dat juist de mensen die het echt nodig hebben ervoor gestraft worden of juist niet in aanmerking komen.

Als men bij de allochtonen deze misbruik ( wordt ook onder de nederlanders gedaan ) rechttrekken bespaar je al zo'n 7,5 miljard  per jaar ( uitspraak Wilders ) en daar heeft ie wel een punt er word teveel geld naar allochtonen gegeven voor de kinderen in hun eigen land 

Wij nederlanders sjoemelen ook ik zeg niet dat het alleen de allochtonen zijn hoor maar helaas is het grootste deel wel allochtoon. vangen tig keer kinderbijslag voor de kinderen die niet eens hier zitten.

Kijk in de gevangenis wat er zit aan draaideurcriminelen die elke keer maar weer terugkomen kosten zo';n 300 euro per dag voor het luxe leven wat ze leiden.

8 op de 10 gevangenen zijn allochtoon.

Ik ben van mening dat gevangen die regelmatig terugkomen gewoon terug moeten naar hun land van herkomst en daar hun straf moeten uitzitten.

Hier worden ze verwend.

Ik ben ook van mening dat bv families die generatie op generatie een criminele achtergrond hebben of uitkeringsverleden hebben aangepakt moeten worden.

er zijn bv genoeg famillies in Nederland die nooit gewerkt hebben of in loondienst hebben gestaan terwijl ze wel luxe auto's hebben de nieuwste snufjes hebben en elke maand hun briefje inleveren.

Wat doet de staat terwijl ze het weten ???? NIETS want ook deze mensen hebben hun rechten wordt er gezegd. Alleen de mensen die er geen misbruik van maken worden ervoor gestraft. Dat is de omgekeerde wereld.

Maar goed ieder heeft hier zijn eigen gedachten over zo ik ook het mijne.

Ik slaap gemiddeld 4 uur per dag dus werk veel uurtjes en heb het niet slecht maar moet nu wel op mijn centen letten anders krijg ik het ook slecht de lasten die ik per week heb liggen net zo hoog als een gezin per kwartaal.

Ik denk dat als sommige hier in mijn schoenen zouden staan wel anders tegen het leven opkijken.

Gelukkig kan ik mijn rekeningen ( en dat zijn er een hoop ) ook nog betalen alleen hou ik minder over voor mezelf. Daar kan ik mee leven maar als ik mijn spaarpot moet openmaken wordt het tijd om na te denken.

----------


## showband

en daar is 'tie al:
"Als men bij de autochtonen deze misbruik ( wordt ook onder de  nederlanders gedaan ) rechttrekken bespaar je al zo'n 7,5 miljard  per  jaar ( uitspraak Wilders ) en daar heeft ie wel een punt er word teveel  geld naar allochtonen gegeven voor de kinderen in hun eigen land "

Dat onderzoek waar wilders op wijst heeft ie zelf betaald. Haalt je de koekoek. Heeft die geblondeerde sukkel de kosten van de nederlandse bevolking al eens doorgerekend? Dan kun je gehandicapten en zigeuners ook wel eens apart gaan zetten.... hee, ik krijg deja vu

-------------------------------

wel is het jammer dat de babyboomers nu geen enkele vorm van solidariteit toelaten.

in de fifties en sixties lekker lopen rellen en protesteren. gooi je haar los. Vies werk? Daar laat je turken en Marokkanen voor komen!

in de seventies hun ouders in het bejaardentehuis geduwd, een rijtjeshuis gekocht voor 80.000gulden (jawel dat huis van 300.000 euro is zes tot acht keer zoveel waard geworden. Kinderen (volgens methode spock) niet opgevoed. Dubbele hypotheek zodat je boot/caravan aftrekbaar was van de belasting. 

jaren tachtig gedeisd gehouden. poot stijf houden voor "First in last out" en dus wel hun baan kunnen behouden tegenover torenhoge jeugdwerkloosheid.

jaren negentig wat winst gepakt met aandelen, soms al met 52 / 53 jaar oud met de vut gegaan huis is afbetaald, kinderen hebben nog echt op kosten van de staat mogen studeren. Als het even wil nog een bonus of oprotpremie geklauwd.

2000... VVD/PVV gaan stemmen om die verrotte jongeren in toom te houden
er is maar een breekpunt voor rechts... de pensioenen van de babyboomers. 1 op de vier Nederlanders is straks bejaard in 2015!!!!

tsja, Mijn generatie de generatie nix
Die betaald dus aan het vasthouden van hun pensioen door

-zij willen niet niet in het bejaardentehuis die hun generatie zelf heeft  uitgevonden voor hun eigen ouders weg te bergen. 
-maakten wel absurde woekerwinsten op hun verkochte huisje. Door hun rijtjeshuis  aan de volgende generaties te verkopen bij het kleiner gaan wonen. Die winsten zijn dus gehaald bij de volgende generatie. De huizenprijsdaling moet nog komen.
-hun pensioen wat met 53 jaar soms al VUT-technisch is begonnen moet op peil gehouden worden door generatie nixers met 67? (denk 70) pas met pensioen te mogen. (ik heb premie betaald (philips metaal cao) om met 62 met pensioen te mogen. Ik ben dus nu al 5 jaarsalarisen pensioen kwijt aan die oudjes hun "solidariteit".
-na school ben je op bevroren lonen gestart (jaren 80) Die achterstand haal je zowat nooit meer in. Een postbesteller van 60 verdient meer dan een beginnende dierenarts!
-inkomstenbelastingheffingen om de crisis te verdelen over alle schouders, dus ook de gepensioneerde is niet mogelijk. ZIJ hebben onbaatzuchtig de welvaart gemaakt en hebben recht om hem weer op te maken ook!

Ik ben voelbaar radicaler aan het worden. Niet op die 1 miljoen "buitenlanders". Maar op die 4 miljoen zogenaamd nette burgers die in die rechtse partijen allemaal oplossingen blijven aandragen waarmee ze de volgende generaties hun eigen levens-standaard ontzeggen. ALLES wat ze zelf deden willen ze nu verbieden. Al die fijne sixties idealen .... en nu rechts stemmen in de hoop dat de volgende generaties weer ouderwets met de lange lat in het gareel gehouden wordt.

En merk dat ik het solidariteitsbeginsel begin te verachten. Dat is niet goed. Zelfs een bom onder de samenleving. Maar toch... het knaagt

----------


## MusicSupport

> dat er mensen zijn die misbruik maken van het systeem zijn er zeker. Jammere hiervan is dat juist de mensen die het echt nodig hebben ervoor gestraft worden of juist niet in aanmerking komen.
> 
> Als men bij de autochtonen deze misbruik ( wordt ook onder de nederlanders gedaan ) rechttrekken bespaar je al zo'n 7,5 miljard per jaar ( uitspraak Wilders ) en daar heeft ie wel een punt er word teveel geld naar allochtonen gegeven voor de kinderen in hun eigen land 
> 
> Wij nederlanders sjoemelen ook ik zeg niet dat het alleen de allochtonen zijn hoor maar helaas is het grootste deel wel allochtoon. vangen tig keer kinderbijslag voor de kinderen die niet eens hier zitten.
> 
> Kijk in de gevangenis wat er zit aan draaideurcriminelen die elke keer maar weer terugkomen kosten zo';n 300 euro per dag voor het luxe leven wat ze leiden.
> 
> 8 op de 10 gevangenen zijn allochtoon.
> ...



Jammer dat je niet de moeite neemt om de vorige posts te lezen en jezelf eens wat milder uit te laten; ongeacht je mening!
Denk na voordat je wat wegtypt en let a.u.b. op je Nederlands!
En ja er is sprake van hogere criminaliteitscijfers onder allochtone Nederlanders maar om dit nou weer zo te verwoorden of zulke ongefundeerde feiten te stellen....

En als je maar 4 uur per nacht slaapt moet je niet 's nachts op een forum gaan zitten posten!

@showband; misschien waren de idealen die de babyboomgeneratie voor zichzelf heeft bevochten en geschapen toch niet zo goed en alleen in hun voordeel en draagt de rest van de maatschappij daar nu de lasten van...

----------


## laserguy

> Klagen dat wij hier zo hard moeten werken voor ons geld is flauwekul, iedereen in Nederland heeft geld genoeg voor een mobieltje, TV, PC, een dak boven zijn hoofd en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan.



Zeg dat aan die 1 op 10 gezinnen in Nederland die onder de armoedegrens leeft. Die zullen HEEL tevreden zijn met die DOMME uitspraak. 't Is niet omdat je de armoede niet ziet dat ze er niet is! Natuurlijk kom je er niet in contact mee omdat ze echt geen geld hebben om nog maar aan een feest te dénken! Maar de wereld is wel groter als jouw leefwereld en je klantenkring! Armoede bestaat echt, ook bij ons!!

----------


## mhsounds

> Dat onderzoek waar wilders op wijst heeft ie zelf betaald. Haalt je de koekoek. Heeft die geblondeerde sukkel de kosten van de nederlandse bevolking al eens doorgerekend? Dan kun je gehandicapten en zigeuners ook wel eens apart gaan zetten.... hee, ik krijg deja vu



Ik maak deze vergelijking altijd, klopt het een beetje?

----------


## moderator

Leuk om te lezen dat techniekers net zoveel van economie weten als bankiers van bankieren...

----------


## Greendiek

@ showband

Dit doet me heel erg denken aan het volgende  :Big Grin: 

YouTube - Brigitte Kaandorp - babyboomer dis

Maar je hebt helaas wel gelijk vind ik  :Frown:

----------


## showband

meer degelijk :
Verloren generatie aan de macht - Trouw

http://trendslator.nl/wordpress/wp-c...generaties.pdf

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zeg dat aan die 1 op 10 gezinnen in Nederland die onder de armoedegrens leeft. Die zullen HEEL tevreden zijn met die DOMME uitspraak. 't Is niet omdat je de armoede niet ziet dat ze er niet is! Natuurlijk kom je er niet in contact mee omdat ze echt geen geld hebben om nog maar aan een feest te dénken! Maar de wereld is wel groter als jouw leefwereld en je klantenkring! Armoede bestaat echt, ook bij ons!!



Dat jij niet snapt wat ik bedoel met mijn verhaal kan gebeuren, zou alleen in het vervolg je eigen domheid niet spiegelen op anderen.
Blijven mensen vriendelijker tegen je. :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> en daar is 'tie al:
> "Als men bij de autochtonen deze misbruik ( wordt ook onder de  nederlanders gedaan ) rechttrekken bespaar je al zo'n 7,5 miljard  per  jaar ( uitspraak Wilders ) en daar heeft ie wel een punt er word teveel  geld naar allochtonen gegeven voor de kinderen in hun eigen land "
> 
> Dat onderzoek waar wilders op wijst heeft ie zelf betaald. Haalt je de koekoek. Heeft die geblondeerde sukkel de kosten van de nederlandse bevolking al eens doorgerekend? Dan kun je gehandicapten en zigeuners ook wel eens apart gaan zetten.... hee, ik krijg deja vu
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> wel is het jammer dat de babyboomers nu geen enkele vorm van solidariteit toelaten.
> 
> ...



Da's een verhaal met een hoop waarheden, grote vraag is alleen hoe we dit op gaan lossen.

----------


## showband

persoonlijke mening:
instapwoning is 1 a 2 ton. Vanaf 3 ton wordt de hypotheekrenteaftrek volgens een glijdende schaal minder tot 4,5 ton waarboven hij nul is. Daarmee werkt de regeling weer waarvoor hij is.

Woningverkoopswinst beschouwen als pensioenpot en als zodanig fiscaliseren op de pensioendatum. Een huis voor je oude dag is een huis voor je oude dag. Als je een uitkering aanvraagd terwijl je op 500000euro fictieve waardevermeerdering zit is dat niet privegeld wat je in de jaren wel gespaard hebt en een huurder niet... Dat is *winst*, je huis had ook minder waard kunnen worden. (iets wat met veel aankopen van 50 jaar oud gebeurd) Je hebt de aanschafprijs gespaard met aftrek van hypotheekrente. Als je dan inflatiecorrectie toepast dan kun je de rest best fiscaliseren. ik weet dat het onuitvoerbaar is maar verdorie DAAR zit het grootse deel van dat geld van die hypotheekcrisis waar we nu inzitten. Dat geld is nu " van de babyboomers" die ermee schermen dat ze dat geplanned hebben gespaard. Wat gewoon onzin is. Het is een winnend lot in de loterij geweest en ze hadden ook pech kunnen hebben zoals hun mensen die in de jaren tachtig moesten verkopen. Toen je verlies moest incasseren.
----------------
als ik toch bezig ben:
Bouwondernemingen mogen uitsluitend woningen bouwen voor particulieren (1 huis) of gemeentes die de grond zelf exploiteren. Om speculatie en een-tweetjes in de bouw af te kappen. Eerst de boel eens 20 jaar stabiliseren na al die jaren bouwfraude. Je zet een prima vrijstaande bungalow neer voor een ton. Het lapje kale  grond zonder bouwvergunning kost je 50.000euro. Helaas krijg je geen  bouwvergunning. Dus een appartement van 3 kamers kost minimaal het  dubbele van een villa+werkelijke grondprijs!

De regie bij vestigingsbeleid van grote projekten wordt landelijk. Zodat  we niet overal leegstaande bedrijventerreinen op kosten van de  gemeenschap blijven bouwen in de hoop werkgelegenheid van een  buurgemeente af te pakken. Boven een bepaalde leegstand in de  kantoormarkt sturen op woningen en niet meer leegstand. 

We gaan de bestaande limieten (max 30%!) op bouwen voor een kleine huur / hypotheek afschaffen en flink goedkoop bijbouwen. Het scheefwonen gebeurt door mensen die goedkoop willen wonen. Dat kun je pas aanpakken als er aanbod is. 

Daarmee pak je een hoop geld.
Daarmee geef je adem aan de belastingbetaler om geld uit te geven.
Als de belastingbetaler geld uitgeeft krijg je de boel structureel aan de praat.
Jan modaal betaald nu van zijn jaarsalaris al snel 40% a 45% aan "wonen" Als dat stuk goedkoper wordt kun je uitgeven! (de huizen zijn hetzelfde de prijzen veranderen)
---------------------------------
Pensioendatum koppelen aan de hoeveelheid gewerkte jaren. En dat zijn nadrukkelijk jaren waarover belasting is betaald.

stoppen met inhoudsloze politieke acties als " meer blauw op straat zwaardere straffen" terwijl er in werkelijkheid preventie, lege celruimte reserveren voor korte straffen en saaie inzet van beter betaalde buurtagenten nodig is. Oftewel. Stoppen met geldverslindende plannen en optimaliseren van resources. Dus vooral niet "50% minder ambtenaren" blijven kakelen maar "ambtenaren optimaal werk laten doen".

oh man, borrelpraat. Ik ben er gek op.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

Ik vind het te makkelijk om hypotheekrente voor hogere inkomens af te schaffen. Daarmee bereik je precies het averechtse. Iedereen die zich de pleuris werkt en daarmee een goed salaris heeft, wordt hierdoor benadeeld. Waarom mogen sommige mensen het niet beter hebben dan andere? Dat hebben ze veelal zelf bereikt: niets mis mee dus! Als je dat soort zaken onder de noemer "afgunst-belasting" wilt weghalen, vertrekken alle succesvolle mensen naar het buitenland, iets dat in Nederland sowieso al een probleem is.

Daarnaast is dit forum een vrij vreemd medium, omdat een groot deel van de aanwezigen verantwoordelijk is voor het echte grote zwarte gat: nep-ondernemers! Er zijn meer dan 175.000 mensen die zichzelf "freelancer" noemen, maar minder omzetten dan 20.000 euro. Hiermee ontduiken ze werkelijk alle mogelijk belastingen en vinden toch dat ze meedoen in de maatschappij.

Wat mij betreft: elke ondernemer met een omzet <  40.000,-, mag zijn bedrijfje opdoeken. Dat scheelt minimaal 25 miljard (!)

----------


## Rolandino

Daar ben ik het ook mee eens met deze uitspraak.

Wat denk je van de " ondernemers " die nog een halve baan hebben en de sociale lasten lekker door de werkgever te laten betalen.

Er zijn in deze branche en ook op dit  forum echt wel mensen onder ons die door de week bij een baas werken of nog op school zitten en hun DJset voor 50 euro inclusief DJ  te koop zetten.

en ons als investeerders van apparatuur de klanten door de neus boren.

Er is ook meer armoede in ons landje dan men denkt.

Ik vin dt het bullshit dat er wordt gezegd dat er geen of weinig armoede is.

Zou dat zo zijn waarom komen er dan steeds meer voedselbanken in Nederland DAT is iets wat ik niet vindt kunnen in ons land.

Maar goed ik ben erover uitgelaten.

Ik dop mijn eigen boontjes wel en hoef me nog nergens zorgen om te maken tot op heden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Daar ben ik het ook mee eens met deze uitspraak.
> 
> Wat denk je van de " ondernemers " die nog een halve baan hebben en de sociale lasten lekker door de werkgever te laten betalen. Daar hebben ze toch gelijk in, ze werken ervoor.
> 
> Er zijn in deze branche en ook op dit  forum echt wel mensen onder ons die door de week bij een baas werken of nog op school zitten en hun DJset voor 50 euro inclusief DJ  te koop zetten. Beunhazen kom je in elke branche tegen, opdrachtgevers die dergelijke mensen inhuren zit jij toch niet op te wachten.
> 
> en ons als investeerders van apparatuur de klanten door de neus boren.
> 
> Er is ook meer armoede in ons landje dan men denkt.
> ...



Zie rode tekst. :Big Grin: 
Ik zeg hiermee niet dat alles koek en ei is in ons land, alleen hebben we met z'n allen dit systeem zo opgebouwd.
Daar zitten haken en ogen aan maar ook heel erg veel goede kanten en die worden nogal eens vergeten.

----------


## Rolandino

Je hebt op zich gelijk maar toch zijn die halve ondernemers die juist jouw en onze kanten afpakken omdat ze voor een prikkie de klus doen.

*Wat denk je van de " ondernemers " die nog een halve baan hebben en de sociale lasten lekker door de werkgever te laten betalen. Daar hebben ze toch gelijk in, ze werken ervoor.*

Vindt ik niet als je voor jezelf wilt werken hoeft je huidige werknemer niet voor jouw lasten op te draaien. want de werkgever in kwestie betaald gewoon de sociale lasten die jij niet over de halve eigen bedriijf betaald.

*Ligt er maar net aan wat je onder armoede verstaat is het niet kunnen betalen van een LCD TV armoede of leggen we die grens bij het niet kunnen kopen van eten?*

Ik denk dat je niet echt beseft dat er ECHT meer mensen in nederland zijn die bijna geen eten kunnen kopen na heet betalen van hun lasten.

Door die mensen wordt ook de markt kapot gemaakt en we laten het gewoon maar gebeuren.

Door deze mensen worden wij te duur en worden wij oplichters genoemd maar het enige voordeel is dat als er zo een beunhaas een klus doet en met stukken komt te staan wij toch weer de man zijn om het op te knappen en de klus weer terug krijgen op langer termijn.

----------


## jans

> Door deze mensen worden wij te duur en worden wij oplichters genoemd maar het enige voordeel is dat als er zo een beunhaas een klus doet en met stukken komt te staan wij toch weer de man zijn om het op te knappen en de klus weer terug krijgen op langer termijn.



Dit zie je toch te zwart/wit.
Voor veel klanten is er gewoon geen budget om een bepaalde bedrijven in te huren. Dat gat wordt door de "beunhazen" opgevuld. 
In het gunstigste geval zijn ze ook nog eens beter uit omdat ze door de beunhaas goed geholpen worden, terwijl menig professioneel bedrijf die delfde klant vaak helpt met goed materiaal maar een goedkope niet capabele en/of niet geïnteresseerde "techneut".

Er is voor iedere doelgroep een markt en het is aan jouw hoe je die markt wilt bespelen. En als een potentiële klant vanwege de euro's een beunhaas heeft gevraagd en deze maakt er vervolgens een potje van dan rinkelt de bel bij jouw de volgende keer wel weer.

----------


## berolios

Heeeeeerlijk, zo'n negeer-lijst  :Wink: ... leest een stuk meer ontspannen  :Wink: ...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Je hebt op zich gelijk maar toch zijn die halve ondernemers die juist jouw en onze kanten afpakken omdat ze voor een prikkie de klus doen.
> 
> *Wat denk je van de " ondernemers " die nog een halve baan hebben en de sociale lasten lekker door de werkgever te laten betalen. Daar hebben ze toch gelijk in, ze werken ervoor.*
> 
> Vindt ik niet als je voor jezelf wilt werken hoeft je huidige werknemer niet voor jouw lasten op te draaien. want de werkgever in kwestie betaald gewoon de sociale lasten die jij niet over de halve eigen bedriijf betaald.
> 
> *Ligt er maar net aan wat je onder armoede verstaat is het niet kunnen betalen van een LCD TV armoede of leggen we die grens bij het niet kunnen kopen van eten?*
> 
> Ik denk dat je niet echt beseft dat er ECHT meer mensen in nederland zijn die bijna geen eten kunnen kopen na heet betalen van hun lasten.
> ...



Volgens mij moet jij eens leren lezen. :Cool:

----------


## Rolandino

Ik haal uit jouw opmerking uit dat jij meent dat er meer mensen zijn die geen LCD kunnen kopen ipv geen eten.

Geen luxe hebben is geen armoede nee daar heb je gelijk in.

Maar voor 150 per maand eten en drinken kopen voor een gezin van 4 personen is toch wel armoede.

Deze gezinnen zijn er genoeg hoor meer dan je denkt.

Waar ik me over erger is van die kinderen van een jaar of 18 / 20 die zwanger worden geen school hebben afgemaakt geen werk ( en dan bewust voor kinderen kiezen yeah right ) in de hoop dat ze door het krijgen van de baby een uitkering en een huisje krijgen.

Vaak lukt het nog ook !

----------


## AJB

Het uitkeringsbudget voor een alleenstaande moeder met 1 jong kind, is 75,- boodschappen per week.  150,- euro voor 4 personen en een hele maand is dan ook sterk overdreven. Bijstandinkomens voor een gezin met 4 kinderen inclusief toeslagen is netto ongeveer  1500,- euro. Daar moet dan wel alles van betaald worden en NEE dat is absoluut niet veel geld. Maar omkomen van de honger hoeft niet!

Belangrijk is dat deze mensen inzien dat een auto bijvoorbeeld een zeer overbodige luxe is. Uiteraard tast het de vrijheid aan, maar het kost ook al snel  300,- euro per maand (inclusief, verzekering, onderhoud en brandstof).

Ik denk beste Rolandino, dat je wel even je huiswerk moet gaan doen als je een groot relaas wilt houden. Als de cijfertjes niet kloppen valt je verhaal zo snel omver...

----------


## Rolandino

Mss in theorie wel ja maar als je 1500 uitkering ontvangt je huur betaal laat staan 500 euro heb je nog 1000 euro over dan nog ff ziekenfonds laat staan 200 euro heb je 800 euro dan nog even je gas licht en water 150 plus nog je verzekeringen 75 euro  blijft er 575 over en dan heb ik het nog niet over de extra kostren die  en heeft buiten het eten en drinken.

dus van 100 % salaris gaat er 3 kwart naar een ander vanwege je vaste verplichtingen ( die  niet eens uit de kluiten zijn gewassen ) heb je nog een kwart over om met je gezin te eten en leuke dingen te gaan doen.

Dagje efteling kost ook al snel 200 euro inclusief eten en drinken en vervoer is toch je maandgeld om die maand te leven. ( voor een groot deel van de mensen )

De foyut die men maakt in Nederland is ook het zwarte geld wat men buiten de uitkerin verdient.

Dat wordt gebruikt om de leuke dingen te blijven doen daarom klaagt men niet maar zodra het zwarte geld minder wordt of verdwijnt kunnen ze meer doorkomen. 

Als ik in mijn omgeving kijk veel  bijstand gezinnen waar de meerderheid zwart bijbeunt en die klagen  niet maar er zijn eccht wel gezinnen in nederland die door ziekte of andere omstandigheden niet  meer in staat zijn hun lasten te kunnen betalen.

Helaas wordt deze groep te weinig geholpen door de staat omdat ze het belangrijker  vinden om anderen te helpen.

Praat ook uit eigen ervaring toen ik 15 jaar geleden door een bedrijfsongeval afgekeurd werd en  niet meer mag werken en een groot diep gat viel waardoor ik alleen maar in de ellennde kwam. 

Nu heb ikzelf de kracht gehad om er gelukkig weer bovenop te komen en verder te kunnen gaan. Heb nu diverse bedrijven die ondanks deze mindere tijd draaiend te houden zijn. Steun van de gemeente of staat in mijn situatie was er nooit heb alles achter de rug en mijn leven is er beter op geworden door zelf een risico te nemen en nu nog steeds doe met veel plezier plus houd ik ruim 10 gezinnen  aan het eten. Dit door zelf met minder tevreden te zijn maar wel zodat ik nog mijn ding kan doen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mss in theorie wel ja maar als je 1500 uitkering ontvangt je huur betaal laat staan 500 euro heb je nog 1000 euro over dan nog ff ziekenfonds laat staan 200 euro heb je 800 euro dan nog even je gas licht en water 150 plus nog je verzekeringen 75 euro  blijft er 575 over en dan heb ik het nog niet over de extra kostren die  en heeft buiten het eten en drinken.
> 
> dus van 100 % salaris gaat er 3 kwart naar een ander vanwege je vaste verplichtingen ( die  niet eens uit de kluiten zijn gewassen ) heb je nog een kwart over om met je gezin te eten en leuke dingen te gaan doen.
> 
> Dagje efteling kost ook al snel 200 euro inclusief eten en drinken en vervoer is toch je maandgeld om die maand te leven. ( voor een groot deel van de mensen )
> 
> De foyut die men maakt in Nederland is ook het zwarte geld wat men buiten de uitkerin verdient.
> 
> Dat wordt gebruikt om de leuke dingen te blijven doen daarom klaagt men niet maar zodra het zwarte geld minder wordt of verdwijnt kunnen ze meer doorkomen. 
> ...



Een dagje efteling met het hele gezin zie ik toch echt als luxe.
De kern van mijn verhaal was dat er niemand in NL van honger omkomt en iedereen een dak boven zijn of haar hoofd heeft.
Dat niet iedereen voor  200,- naar de efteling kan zie ik met de beste wil van de wereld toch echt niet als armoede.

----------


## Rolandino

Dat valt mss wel onder luxe maar mag een gezin  niet of geen ontspanning meer hebben ? ( kun je ook met iets anders hoor ) Maar een dagje pretpark is echt geen tussendoortje meer.

Alles wat een mens doet ter ontspanning wordt als luxe gezien.

Leven mag je niet meer in nederland lijkt het wel.

Mensen die werken moeten blijven werken en mensen die thuis zitten mogen alleen maar thuis blijven zitten.

De werkende mens moet steeds meer opbrengen om de thuisblijver aan de vreet te houden.

Ik zie het kabinet gewoon als een bedrijf maar als er geen geld meer is moet een ander het maar gaan betalen.

Als jij geen geld meer hebt in je bedrijf wordt je failliet verklaard en als je winst maakt moet je steeds meer gaan betalen zodat je minder winst gaat maken.

Aan een kant mogen we niet klagen hier maar aan de andere kant wordt het wel steeds minder. 

Sinds de EU er is gaan de Oostbloklanden vooruit en de rijkere landen achteruit.
Zolang Nederland geld blijft weggeven aan buitenland ) wat in mijn ogen geen nut heeft ) Zeker op ontwikkelingsgebied.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat valt mss wel onder luxe maar mag een gezin  niet of geen ontspanning meer hebben ? ( kun je ook met iets anders hoor ) Maar een dagje pretpark is echt geen tussendoortje meer.
> 
> Alles wat een mens doet ter ontspanning wordt als luxe gezien.
> 
> Leven mag je niet meer in nederland lijkt het wel.
> 
> Mensen die werken moeten blijven werken en mensen die thuis zitten mogen alleen maar thuis blijven zitten.
> 
> De werkende mens moet steeds meer opbrengen om de thuisblijver aan de vreet te houden.
> ...



Errugg vermoeiend om met jou in discussie te treden, ik stop er dus ook ff mee. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rolandino

Tja dat is er toch aan de hand in nederland. 

je kan niet ontkennen dat nederland het meeste geld uitgeeft aan ontwikkelingshulp en andere  doelen waar al 100 jaar geld in wordt gepropt zonder vooruitgang.

Als wij straks echt in de problemen komen hebben we weinig hulp meer van anderen. 

Kunnen we als werklui nog meer afstaan aan die mafiabende in Den Haag.

----------


## showband

@ Rolandino
je kan ook niet ontkennen dat nederland vreselijk veel verdient aan het buitenland en de vrije handel van al die schengen / euro / eu voordelen. Net als duitsland overigens.

Daar gaat weer geld vanaf ja. 

Of het slim is griekenland / spanje / italie in de euro te hebben? hmm. En over de zo haastige toetreding van voormalige oostbloklanden zijn de meningen op zijn zachtst gezegd verdeelt.  :Wink:  Maar vooralsnog is het sterk de vraag of Nederland goed af zou zijn als wij onze politici als een "tatcher" tekeer zouden gaan in de EU. Dat lijkt mij zeker geen goed plan.

En als je dat aan iemand als wilders of SP over zou laten....

----------


## renevanh

> Dat valt mss wel onder luxe maar mag een gezin  niet of geen ontspanning meer hebben ? ( kun je ook met iets anders hoor ) Maar een dagje pretpark is echt geen tussendoortje meer.
> 
> Alles wat een mens doet ter ontspanning wordt als luxe gezien.
> 
> Leven mag je niet meer in nederland lijkt het wel.



Ontspanning hoeft toch geen geld te kosten?? Ga paar uurtjes fietsen, stukje wandelen, voor mijn part koetjes kijken bij boer Teun... dat is ook ontspannend en kost niks!
Een dagje Efteling is geen ontspanning meer.






> De werkende mens moet steeds meer opbrengen om de thuisblijver aan de vreet te houden.



Klopt niet helemaal, maar voor het deel wat wel klopt: je leeft in een land met een prachtig sociaal stelsel. Als je daar niet aan mee wil werken, emigreer dan... je moet hier niet blijven hoor.





> Ik zie het kabinet gewoon als een bedrijf maar als er geen geld meer is moet een ander het maar gaan betalen.



Dan zit daar jouw denkfout. Het kabinet is geen bedrijf, het is een verzameling volksvertegenwoordigers die deel uitmaken van de overheid die ons land bestuurd. Om het land te besturen en draaiend te houden is er geld nodig, voor rioleringen, (spoor)wegen en honderdduizend andere dingen. Wij betalen ALLEMAAL mee om ons land mooi, schoon, begaanbaar en economisch gezond te houden. De overheid doet dat voor ons, zodat niet iedereen bijvoorbeeld de 6 vierkante meter asfalt voor zijn huis hoeft te onderhouden maar het per straat kan (wat ongetwijfeld een stuk goedkoper is) en er ook wegen kunnen zijn die iedereen kan gebruiken (snelwegen bijvoorbeeld). Idem voor riolen, enz enz.

Als je dat niet kan behappen, zie de overheid dan als een stichting (geen winstoogmerk) die taken voor de inwoners uitvoert.

----------


## Rolandino

Daar heb je gelijk in ja maar van dat geld worden wij ook niet beter. Het wordt grotendeels toch verkeerd uitgegeven ben ik van mening.

en wilders aan de macht komt niet goed. Toch ben ik van mening dat hij wel goede punten aanhaalt.

Ik ben van mening dat het geen bezuinigingen zijn maar een ordinaire lastenverzwaring.

Als ze willen bezuinigen moeten ze zelf maar minder uitgeven ipv de consument ervoor laten opdraaien. Laat de ambtenaren meer inkomstenbelasting betalen ipv de lagere inkomens.

----------


## mhsounds

Wilders is iemand met een hele grote mond, laat hem maar even.
We mogen dan wel weer even puin ruimen, maar dan zijn we in ieder geval van hem af  :Wink:

----------


## Rolandino

Toch stijgt het aantal stemmers voor wilders niet omdat hij het goede voorbeeld geeft maar meer dat de rest zich niet kan bewijzen.

Dat is de kracht die hij nu heeft.


Maar goed mijn stem heeft hij niet.

----------


## renevanh

> en wilders aan de macht komt niet goed.



Zogauw de PVV na de verkiezingen inderdaad erg groot blijkt te zijn geworden breekt daar een conflict uit. Je ziet het nu al gebeuren met Brinkman die van alles verzint zonder dat Wilders daar van weet/het mee eens is, en het idee van Brinkman 'om de partij democratischer te maken' gaat gegarandeerd tot een conflict binnen de partij leiden. Grote kans dat ze niet eens de formatie overleven, laat staan een regeerperiode van 4 jaar.

Mocht de PVV toch in de regering komen (wat ik heel sterk betwijfel)... no big deal eigenlijk. In de eerste kamer, waar de uiteindelijke besluiten genomen worden, is de PVV niet aanwezig, dus elke wet/voorstel die ze verzinnen komt de 1ste kamer niet door, wat maar weer laat zien dat de PVV heel hard schreeuwt... maar voorlopig niks maar dan ook niks kan (en zal) bereiken.

----------


## rinus bakker

Het probleem is dus alleen dat er zo'n 20% van het stem uitbrengende (!) deel van de bevolking (~ 30 van de 150 2e Kamerzetels) alle vertrouwen in de zittende kliek verloren heeft en iedere keer weer denkt:
Dan deze (Pim>Rita>Geert) maar, want alles is beter dan het zittende stelletje gladpraters. 
Houdt deze economische 'dip' te lang aan (doordat de lapzwansen niet durven ingrijpen na hun eigen reeks van fouten) dan maakt dat de ruimte vanzelf groter voor de nieuwe lichting Adolfen, Benito's en Josips.
Als vriend "Jung Il" in Noord-Korea ze niet voor is, en als eerste de lont in het kruidvat steekt, want daar is het al 35-40 jaar lang een economische crisis. 
Geen politicus wordt 'onsterfelijk' als ze niet de _Nero, Atilla, Alexander, Perseus, Ceasar, Nelson, Napoleon of Adolf-_ gekken_-_mentaliteit hebben: "oorlog voeren". 

Veel landen (ook wij hier in NL en B) bieden de voedingbodems om de hele dommen of de halve gekken eens een kans te geven.
In Italie vinden we die media-maffiose halve gek toch alweer bijna normaal?
Voor je het weet is er eentje bij, die niet half gek, maar heel erg gek blijkt.

Dat is dan te danken aan de overdaad (=meerderheid) van 
- leugenaars, - zakkenvullers, - baantjesjagers, - draaikonten, - geheugengestoorden   en 
andere niet-integere "_partijplakkers_" in de volks(?)vertegenwoordiging. 

Als de automonteur over zijn product zegt dat het veilig is uitgevoerd - maar een ongeluk veroorzaakt, komt ie in in aanmerking voor een *boete* of de *bajes*. 
Als de groenteboer over zijn producten zegt dat ze goed voor je zijn - maar giftig blijken, komt ie in in aanmerking voor een *boete* of de *bajes*. 
Maar:
Als de bankier/verzekeraar over zijn producten zegt dat ze goed voor je zijn - maar giftig blijken, komen ze in aanmerking voor een *bail-out* én een *bonus*.

----------

